# HAS ANYONE TAKEN THEIR SER OUT ON THE TRACK YET?



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey everyone, I'm just looking to hear from anyone who has been hitting the tracks with their SER's. I've been taking mine out to the local SCCA auto-x meets and yesterday won 4th place in the NOVICE class. I could have done better but I need tires BAD.


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

Yes, I have taken mine out once so far, had a blast, beat a couple of Skyline GT-R's, Sylvia's (all right hand drive), some Subaru WRX's and a G35 Coupe. Beat by a couple of GT-R's and some heavily tuned 240SX's. Very minor mods so far, Tein springs, grounding kit, just added a CAI, hopefully get a strut brace and if Quaife can deliver, a Limited slip diff. Should be able to improve my times at the next event with some tire pressure adjustments.


----------



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

Great! I just picked up some new tires and am ready for this month's competition. What tire pressure were you running on?


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

I was running about 34-35 F/R, gonna pump up the fronts to 37-39 for the next one.


----------



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

I USUALLY RUN 40 REAR 42 FRONT AND IT MATCHES PERFECTLY WITH THE STOCK TIRES.


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

Ha, shows how much I've forgotten since I last ran 10 years ago. I'll give that a try. Thanks!


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

Had another track day, running 42/42, felt better, but need to adjust the camber as I have lowered it a bit, still plows a fair bit on the really tight corners. Got a strut tower brace and camber adjustment kit on the way from Stillen. Did pretty good, only about 1 sec. behind a twin turbo 300ZX and 1.5 sec behind a Skyline. Beat another 300ZX and Skyline, a couple of Sylvia's and 240's, plus some WRX's. Gonna need some new rubber tho'


----------



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, I had another track day too. I placed 4th again with a Lotus, WRX STi, and Cooper S running faster. I ran on stock pressures to see how I'd do and I felt EXTREME understeer so I won't do that again. I'm looking into a STB too and the NISMO suspension to control some of the body roll.


----------

